# Help with pre primed wood



## Glenn-1 (Apr 4, 2021)

A person is asking for water base lacquer on top of pre primed tongue and groove wood. Any prep or base coat I should put on or will the final water base coloured lacquer stick nicely to the factory primed wood?


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Glenn-1 said:


> A person is asking for water base lacquer on top of pre primed tongue and groove wood. Any prep or base coat I should put on or will the final water base coloured lacquer stick nicely to the factory primed wood?


Again, you should check for compatibility. Pretty sure we covered this in your last post. If in doubt. Re-prime.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Glenn-1 said:


> A person is asking for water base lacquer on top of pre primed tongue and groove wood. Any prep or base coat I should put on or will the final water base coloured lacquer stick nicely to the factory primed wood?


1WB-200 undercoater all day on that preprimed stuff


----------



## Glenn-1 (Apr 4, 2021)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> 1WB-200 undercoater all day on that preprimed stuff


Thank you. We have lenmar products in town. I live in a very small town.


----------

